# Alphacool Eisbaer + Erste Wasserkuehlung



## HagenStein87 (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo, seit kurzem interessiere ich mich fuer das Thema Wasserkuehlung,
insbesondere fuer die modularen von Alphacool.

Test in der PCGH

Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Test

Da Sie auf 7v, silent tauglich ist. Habe ich mir mal etwas bei aquatuning.de zusammengestellt.

Alles einzeln zu kaufen ist jetzt nicht mein Ziel. 

Ich finde das modulare Prinzip echt toll um spaeter 
vllt meine GTX 1070 einzubinden. 

Mir ist klar, dass das Teil auf dem MB verschraubt wird und daher die Vibration und Lautstaerke verstaerkt, 
ich kann mich da nur nach dem Test und den Videos von PCGH richten.

Die am Ende mit 7 v auf 0,1 Sone kommen.

Momentan soll Sie nur ein i5 3570 kuehlen der mit 4,2 Ghz und momentan bei 900upm (Noctua NH-U14S) 
beim Zocken auf 55-60 C* kommt. Im IDLE 34-36C*

Reicht ein 420er Radiator der mit 3 Luefter mit 800upm dreht fuer mein vorhaben?
Spaeter auch fuer meine GTX 1070?

Im Anhang ist die Liste von meiner Zusammenstellung, extra wuerde ich noch 3 x NB-eLoop Fan B14-1 bestellen.
 Alles von der PCGH Ausgabe 1.17 inspiriert.


----------



## ragnar_ (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich selbst habe seit kurzem eine Alphacool Eisbaer 280 in meinem PC. In meinem Fall ist sie nur für die CPU (i5-3570k @ 4,1GHz) zuständig und läuft wie bei dir geplant auf ~7V.
Hörbar ist sie dabei nicht, da wirst du die Lüfter am Radiator eher hören. Ob der 420er Radiator für CPU und die 1070 reicht, kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Nach dem, was hier so geschrieben wird, könnte das eng werden. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du noch einen kleinen Radiator im Gehäuse unterbringen.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (14. Januar 2017)

Wenn du Silent willst und bereits einen Noctua Luftkühler hast, dann kann ich dein Vorhaben nur schwer nachvollziehen.
leiser wird es nicht, denke ich zumindest
60 grad beim spielen ist ja auch nicht schlecht

aber optisch schöner ist eine WaKü auf alle Fälle


----------



## HagenStein87 (16. Januar 2017)

Hey, es war auch mehr aus interesse..habs ey verworfen. Meine zwei Gehäuse 140mm ersetzt durch silent wings und den noctua fix auf 800upm gestellt.
Ich war ja nur auf dem "ich will mir was kaufen" trip  

Hab mein 3570 mit 4 ghz auf 0,96v gefixt und das passt nun.

Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Chimera (16. Januar 2017)

Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> Wenn du Silent willst und bereits einen Noctua Luftkühler hast, dann kann ich dein Vorhaben nur schwer nachvollziehen.
> leiser wird es nicht, denke ich zumindest
> 60 grad beim spielen ist ja auch nicht schlecht
> 
> aber optisch schöner ist eine WaKü auf alle Fälle



Dachte ich früher auch, als bei mir noch ein HR-02 Macho werkelte. Der musst beim zocken nie über 800-850 U/min drehen, war also relativ leise, doch meine A80 und auch die Silent Loop (obwohl nur das 120mm Modell) sind im Gesamtkonzept deutlich leiser. Bei meinem Intel hab ich 2x 140mm Shadow Wings in der Front, nen Silent Wings 2 im Heck und 2x 140mm Silent Wings 3 am Radiator, das lauteste sind aktuell meine 2 HDDs und die Soundkarte (wobei die nur beim ein- und ausschalten so ein klickton von sich gibt). 
Beim AMD hab ich 2x 120mm eLoop B12-2 in der Front, 2x 140mm Shadow Wings im Deckel und am Radiator im Heck 2x Silent Wings 3 120mm und da ist aktuell das lauteste: die beiden eLoop  War zuerst skeptisch, ob die 120er Silent Loop mit meinem 125W Phenom so ein leichtes Spiel haben würd, zumal ich demnebst Takt auch noch bissel mehr Spannung gegeben hab. Doch erstaunlicherweise schafft sie es locker und die beiden SW3 drehen max. 1050-1100 U/min. Denke mal, bei meinem 95W FX-6300 würden es gar unter 1000 U/min sein  
Man darf und kann bei aktuellen AIOs eben nicht mehr von dem ausgehen, was frühere Modelle a la Corsair H50 oder CoolIt ECO ALC machten bzw. wie laut die z.T. werkelten. Hatte ja auch ne H50, welche damals auch von Asetek kam, wie meine aktuelle A80 (da liegen immerhin 4 Generationen bei der Pumpe dazwischen), doch der Unterschied ist extrem. Und dabei läuft meine A80 nicht mal gedrosselt (da gar nicht möglich), trotzdem muss man sein Ohr richtig ranhalten, um sie ganz fein surren zu hören (als sie neu aus der Box war, da war sie minimal lauter, doch auch nicht hörbar). Die Silent Loop wiederum überraschte mich ebenso, da sie ja permanent mit 12V laufen muss und ich erst dachte "Oh Mann, die wird sicher leicht zu hören sein", doch nix da, die ursprünglichen Pure Wings 2 waren das lauteste  Mit den SW3 drauf hört man nun noch extremer, wie laut bei mir die eLoop eigentlich sind. 
Im Grunde schenken sich AIOs und high-end Luküs aber bei der Leistung nix, sind beide auf hohem Niveau. Aaaaber, der grösste Vorteil der AIO: am Board selber zerrt kein 1kg Kühler, sondern nur ne Hand voll Gramm, da der Radi am Case hängt. Zudem kann man den RAM ohne Verrenkungen ein- und ausbauen (musst beim Macho immer zumindest den Lüfi bzw. bei den Stromsteckern gar den ganzen Kühler abnehmen). Dafür negativ kann man die mangelnde Kühlung bzw. der fehlende Luftzug auf die Spannungswandler nennen. Zudem kann man nicht die Aussagen zu einer AIO gleich automatisch auf alle Modelle vom gleichen Fertiger übertragen. Hab nen Bekannten mit ner Arctic und obwohl er seine auf 7V gedrosselt hat, ist sie gefühlt lauter am surren als meine, obwohl beides Asetek Modelle sind. Drum bin ich auch so froh, dass BQ nicht auch ne Asetek wählte, sondern wie Fractal Design ne Alphacool Wakü verwendet


----------

